# What to do about this?



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

So I'm new on this but I have a situation I need feedback on if y'all have time. So I've been in a relationship for 16 months we have a six month old baby boy and I have a 10yr old girl and now two step sons 10 and three. Since I got in the picture my man and all his family have been friends with this one guy who is 30 and a gay man not flamboyant one. Anyways I found out 8 mons ago that the x wife was having a huge problem with him being around the kids even though for many yrs didn't have a prob bc he has a conviction on his record of having sec with a minor said he was tricked by someone younger than him and then the dude filed charges or parents did I'm not sure. 

Well this gay guy and always been really fond of my ten yr old step son he's been around since he was four. But regardless is so fond of him that I always found it weird. Well my dudes mom who just passed Monday said he is no risk to our kids and she misses him and pushed for us to let him back into our lives. Well hes really nice and I like him as a person but his liking of my stepson so much and step son loving him back is just weird I mean he's a 30 yr old man and my stepson is ten. In our friendship I've learned that the 30 yr old has been molested as a child and also is into guys at least ten yrs younger. When I got in pic he was staying the night with the 30 yr old without anyone else I found that odd. 

Now so u know my dude works 12 hrs a day and when he's home is in phone alot and is zoned out he loves kids but he's un observant and only deals with the children when he wants like football or family outings or if I gripe. I've looked up the 30 yr olds record and paid for a background check just found that one charge. But I told my dude that since he's back in our lives that his charge on his record and the fact that he's been messed with as a child) which my dude had no clue) and he's gay and likes younger dudes that I'm not ok with him ever being unsupervised with the kids. 

I can tell my dude thinks I'm just being paranoid but I have the two lil ones who can't speak the 3 yr old is special and nl to much speaking yet. So am I over reacting? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

If you have any doubts about anyone regardless of their age, gender, sexual orientation, then don't let them around your kids.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

What does the boy's bio mother have to say about the situation?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lila said:


> What does the boy's bio mother have to say about the situation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


She doesn't want him around but she's known about this the whole time was friends with him till a yr ago and he's been around since boy was 4 dad has full custody bc mom is a math/ heroine addict so we don't listen to her much at all. But I tell him everytime I see him regardless of us getting along and infront of my dude that its weird that he likes my stepson so much 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> She doesn't want him around but she's known about this the whole time was friends with him till a yr ago and he's been around since boy was 4 dad has full custody bc mom is a math/ heroine addict so we don't listen to her much at all. But I tell him everytime I see him regardless of us getting along and infront of my dude that its weird that he likes my stepson so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


And I'm not the only female around this family that gets a funny feeling either 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

So there is you and your boyfriend's ex (the mother of the 10 year old if I am reading correctly) that both don't want him around the child. That says it all. I don't care what your boyfriend's dead mother had to say on the matter. Follow your instinct.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

It’s is up to you as a parent and step parent to protect the kids.

There are predators of all shapes and sizes. Being gay in and of itself doesn’t make him a predator. Some people are just good with kids, and some aren’t. Regardless of orientation.

What did you find on the background check? How old was the victim? Had to be pretty young if parents found out and pressed charges. Younger than 16 I assume? That conviction is a huge red flag. 

When it comes to children, best to err on the side of being over-protective.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

liltex82 said:


> She doesn't want him around but she's known about this the whole time was friends with him till a yr ago and he's been around since boy was 4 dad has full custody bc mom is a math/ heroine addict so we don't listen to her much at all. But I tell him everytime I see him regardless of us getting along and infront of my dude that its weird that he likes my stepson so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


It sounds like your boyfriend is the only one with legal responsibility to this child. And as you two are not married, I'm not really sure there's much you can do besides what you are already doing, limiting the interactions between your boyfriend's 10 year old and that guy. Keep talking to your bf and keep the lines of communication open with his son. Report any inappropriate behavior to the authorities. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

He has a background of sex with a child, keep him the hell away from your children simple as that. Nothing to do with gay everything to do with history of child sex offender and protecting your children.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

JayDee7 said:


> He has a background of sex with a child, keep him the hell away from your children simple as that. Nothing to do with gay everything to do with history of child sex offender and protecting your children.



If he is a registered sex offender he probably isn't allowed contact with minors. But regardless of if he's a registered offender or not you NEED to err on the side of caution and protect your children.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

To boil it all down, a good rule of thumb is to keep children away from a registered sex offender.


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Your job as a parent is to protect your children. It doesn't matter what anyone says or thinks, if you are not comfortable, that is all you need to know.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lila said:


> It sounds like your boyfriend is the only one with legal responsibility to this child. And as you two are not married, I'm not really sure there's much you can do besides what you are already doing, limiting the interactions between your boyfriend's 10 year old and that guy. Keep talking to your bf and keep the lines of communication open with his son. Report any inappropriate behavior to the authorities.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh we would kill him but will do definitely 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

NickyT said:


> So there is you and your boyfriend's ex (the mother of the 10 year old if I am reading correctly) that both don't want him around the child. That says it all. I don't care what your boyfriend's dead mother had to say on the matter. Follow your instinct.


That's what I'm just checking to make sure that's right is my instinct. My dude is really good friends with him so I just told the gay guy that the new rule of not being unsupervised with the kids is to protect us from cps taking them when its really I just find it weird that he wants to hang with a ten yr old at 30yrs of age I explained that's not normal unless u were the biological parent and I don't even wanna hang out with my ten yr old bc she's sassy and I said the only child I've cared to spend alot of time with our my own. 

I've dated people that had kids and have friends that have kids and no I don't wanna be alone or hang out with any of em even if I do think they r great kids and I love children its all the three things for me he likes the boy cares deeply wants to have private convos with him and go to every game and practice buys him alot of things helps with chores gets mad when ten yr old cries at person made him cry. But the fact is there's the one charge he was 21 when committed it the other guy was 15 and he's confided in me that he was molested as a young boy he's 30 dates( uses) people double his age. 

And he's gay and into younger men as being attracted and uses old men for money i m concerned that the older men might be the same age difference as his perpetrator as a child and he's reliving the fantasy dating them and possibly grooming Isaac as I'm assuming now he was groomed. As for bio mom she didn't even show to court twice for divorce/ custody she's an active prostitute that she's told us and recently got jailed for having warrents and method, needle, morphine on her less than two months ago have no respect for her and listen to no opinions she might have 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

JayDee7 said:


> He has a background of sex with a child, keep him the hell away from your children simple as that. Nothing to do with gay everything to do with history of child sex offender and protecting your children.


He claims as of everyone else around that he was tricked the minor was in a bar that he was and that this kid had done this before seeking out older men. I searched ten yr olds uncle, grandma, and all found same thing but I haven't seen the emails from the kids mom apologizing to him or anything of that nature. This family that I have now r upper class loves their kids and would kill anyone that thought sick things about children so I kinda trust their opinion but can't shake the funny feeling I've had the whole time so since I can't get rid of the dude bc my dudes whole family approves of him especially my mans deceased mom as of Monday morning my hands r tied at this point. I love my dearude but he's too trusting but I can't do anything unless I find undisputed proof that he did this to any others. And so I'm doing what I can which is no being alone with him not even in another room or back yard

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> Are you sure your husbands not just throwing your child to his pedo friend? Okay. We'll just assume he's dumb as toast.
> 
> I can tell you this with some certainty. This guy wasn't tricked into sex with a minor. But it doesn't even matter that much. A 30 year old man is attached to a ten year old boy. And this is a ten year old man with a classic sexual abuser history. Being abused themselves as children is almost universal among abusers. It's not even much important that he's gay. I've done a bunch of these deals, and I can tell you that out of all of those cases, almost all were married or assume straight. It's kind of like the mythological dirty old man in the trenchcoat. No one would let the dirty old many in a trenchcoat around their children. And children themselves wouldn't let him get around them. So, first of all things, abusers must be nice.
> 
> ...


I just saw this one I'm still reading but that's what I'm afraid of 


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> Are you sure your husbands not just throwing your child to his pedo friend? Okay. We'll just assume he's dumb as toast.
> 
> I can tell you this with some certainty. This guy wasn't tricked into sex with a minor. But it doesn't even matter that much. A 30 year old man is attached to a ten year old boy. And this is a ten year old man with a classic sexual abuser history. Being abused themselves as children is almost universal among abusers. It's not even much important that he's gay. I've done a bunch of these deals, and I can tell you that out of all of those cases, almost all were married or assume straight. It's kind of like the mythological dirty old man in the trenchcoat. No one would let the dirty old many in a trenchcoat around their children. And children themselves wouldn't let him get around them. So, first of all things, abusers must be nice.
> 
> ...


Yah I'm sure my dude listens to his family and I guess they have been friends with this guy and his x bf for a long time way long time and they've already investigated all the history but think he's the victim and me being around only 16 months in all I don't have alot of pull but deceased moms best friend says she's always had a funny feeling too but my man has no respect for her so her opinion doesn't mean crap I've at least got my dude to agree to not allolhim to be alone with the kids

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> Yah I'm sure my dude listens to his family and I guess they have been friends with this guy and his x bf for a long time way long time and they've already investigated all the history but think he's the victim and me being around only 16 months in all I don't have alot of pull but deceased moms best friend says she's always had a funny feeling too but my man has no respect for her so her opinion doesn't mean crap I've at least got my dude to agree to not allolhim to be alone with the kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I'm currently waiting on a call from my friend at dhs its dhs here same as cps to put in writing having him around could make us loose the kids so my man will say bye bye he did before but his mom got him back in pic

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Not a good situation. And nobody is going to come on here and tell you everything is perfectly ok.

He’s buying him things, going to his games, undermining a parent or other adult who reprimands him (taking the boys side)

This seems like grooming 101.

Nip this in the bud now. Good luck!


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> Yah I'm sure my dude listens to his family and I guess they have been friends with this guy and his x bf for a long time way long time and they've already investigated all the history but think he's the victim and me being around only 16 months in all I don't have alot of pull but deceased moms best friend says she's always had a funny feeling too but my man has no respect for her so her opinion doesn't mean crap I've at least got my dude to agree to not allolhim to be alone with the kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I told my man 90% of molested/ beaten children become those types of people in adulthood but I know I have been done that to in childhood but didn't become that way but its made me paranoid about such things

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Not a good situation. And nobody is going to come on here and tell you everything is perfectly ok.
> 
> He’s buying him things, going to his games, undermining a parent or other adult who reprimands him (taking the boys side)
> 
> ...


Yes he is doing all those things 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> Yah I'm sure my dude listens to his family and I guess they have been friends with this guy and his x bf for a long time way long time and they've already investigated all the history but think he's the victim and me being around only 16 months in all I don't have alot of pull but deceased moms best friend says she's always had a funny feeling too but my man has no respect for her so her opinion doesn't mean crap I've at least got my dude to agree to not allolhim to be alone with the kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I know what dhs/ cps is like I've had them in my life for yrs prior to this but him possibly grooming the boy is way scarier I need it in writing that even having him around the children is a definite grounds to remove them like I said we already got rid of him so then he made friends with my mans mom who he was already friends with but didn't kick it with she lived across the street from us and was all the parents my dude had left till Monday and they r both gone now. But my dude wasn't gonna let him around us or kids and told his mom if he's over there then grankids can't be and after a while my man accepted him back and now I gotta be seen as an overbearing control freak and like I said mom just died Monday so I'm trying to handle this as carefully as I can don't wanna stress my dude to much with my opinions as to where he thinks I'm nuts and doesn't listen at all

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

WTG OP on being active to get rid of this guy. 

He needs to go now!!

Dad needs to wake up.

I know you are only 16 months in, but throw your foot down hard now.

Let the chips fall where they may.

Even if a woman's hinky meter only went off a little bit, better to be safe then sorry.

In this situation, the hinky meter should be beeping off the charts!


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> WTG OP on being active to get rid of this guy.
> 
> He needs to go now!!
> 
> ...


I called child advocacy center gave them his name and dob I'm waiting on a call back 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Great! Keep up the good work! Don't give in. I wouldn't want this guy anywhere near any of the kids!


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Great! Keep up the good work! Don't give in. I wouldn't want this guy anywhere near any of the kids!


I'm digging like a dog called north Carolina found out to call Logan county And found he's a registered sec offender for life child was between 12-16

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

So this is what I got done today I called child advocacy, called north Carolina no record up there the charge was forceable sodomy on a child 12-) 16 yrs old the kid peas 15 josh was 22. This happened on an air force base when josh was in air force checked Edmond for stipulations not allowed around parks, schools, or any public place with alot of kids. Registered for life they do view him as a predator. I called cps they said he can be around us and our kids but with some other adult keeping them in eye sight. And my man just got home to busy in phone switching utilities into our names so I told him we need to talk but he's to busy. Grrrr I did read to the children signs of being groomed the ten yr old boy agrees sounds like josh. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> Well, see, that's part of the problem. Being register, per se, does not prohibit him from being around potential victims. He's not on parole or probation. Those can put conditions on him. He just has to report where he is.
> 
> Parent who know someone is a pedo offender ARE expected to keep them away from their kids. That's why they have to register and why they're in a searchable database and why a LOT of money is spent chasing them down when they don't comply.


Well I presented the info to my dude and now we r fighting really bad bc how dare I bring up this drama so soon after his mom died 

{I edited out the identifying information. You can leave this post up since I'd redacted the info. ~ EleGirl}


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You have to get that guy away from the kids. Please listen to your instincts and protect the kids. I was abused by my cousin who acted so righteous when around one. The shame and disgust does not go away. They hate and angry that other adults epspecially family takes years to go away. This is somthing that you cannot erase even if you want to wash your brain out. 

I am fiercely protective of my kids because of my experience. Just someone looking at my kids funny sets off my radars. I would not allow anyone with his background to even speak to my kids. 

I would personally warn him off and let him know I am on to him. To hell with anyone becoming angry with me. The safety and well-being of my kids comes first. Or anybody kid out there. They don't have to be just my kids.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> That's nonsensical. Why does his mother dying have anything to do with it. It makes no sense, so I have to assume that's a blind, and he's really objecting to pushing this guy away.
> 
> I did not express another possibility before, because, frankly, it's bad, and it might well not be true. And I would urge you to take it strictly in the context of something you've
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> Now you know the facts. But you have to act on them. A predator is likely stalking. But it's excellent that you can talk to the kids about such things, and that they understand the behavior. They really, really need one potential hero who's not a distracted dope. They need to know where they can turn. They're probably more effective protectors than your husband who has known the essential facts for a long time and still cooperated with the pedo.
> 
> CPS meant exactly what they said - in eye sight. Although why that would ever be a thing now, with what you know, I can't imagine.


I'm in trouble for something I posted I'm not sure what I did even after reading the rules this isnt fake this is my current situation and reality for me I didn't think drawing tarot cards would offer proper feed back 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

Y..


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> I need the details of the case to make him see before he blew up he asked me to call tinker air force base in del city, Oklahoma to see if I can get details of case that I couldn't find off instant checkmate bc it happened on an air force base btw his name is xxxxxx xxxxxx xxxxx x/10/1987. Lives on xxxxxx in xxxxx ok used to live in north Carolina. If u can find any extra info or anyone let me know what I found is enough for me but my dude is a moron a blonde 28 yr old moron that's lost both parents in last yr and a half so he's very distracted and comes home from work sits down and head is in phone till bed. I'm a 35 yr old single mom that fell in love quickly and moved in quickly and was prego in a month and a half I know him well enough to know Justin isn't gay knot would he condone molestation of a child but he wouldn't notice either he's the most non observant person I know no wonder his x was cheating and drugging and he had no clue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I don't know how to erase it

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> I'm in trouble for something I posted I'm not sure what I did even after reading the rules this isnt fake this is my current situation and reality for me I didn't think drawing tarot cards would offer proper feed back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Did I do it right can u still see it? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> Okay. It's gone.


Awesome I'm going to bed alone bc my dude is a jerk and I'll let u know as the events unfold into tomorrow 




Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

liltex82 said:


> That's what I'm just checking to make sure that's right is my instinct. My dude is really good friends with him so I just told the gay guy that the new rule of not being unsupervised with the kids is to protect us from cps taking them when its really I just find it weird that he wants to hang with a ten yr old at 30yrs of age I explained that's not normal unless u were the biological parent and I don't even wanna hang out with my ten yr old bc she's sassy and I said the only child I've cared to spend alot of time with our my own.
> 
> I've dated people that had kids and have friends that have kids and no I don't wanna be alone or hang out with any of em even if I do think they r great kids and I love children its all the three things for me he likes the boy cares deeply wants to have private convos with him and go to every game and practice buys him alot of things helps with chores gets mad when ten yr old cries at person made him cry. But the fact is there's the one charge he was 21 when committed it the other guy was 15 and he's confided in me that he was molested as a young boy he's 30 dates( uses) people double his age.
> 
> And he's gay and into younger men as being attracted and uses old men for money i m concerned that the older men might be the same age difference as his perpetrator as a child and he's reliving the fantasy dating them and possibly grooming Isaac as I'm assuming now he was groomed. As for bio mom she didn't even show to court twice for divorce/ custody she's an active prostitute that she's told us and recently got jailed for having warrents and method, needle, morphine on her less than two months ago have no respect for her and listen to no opinions she might have


So your guy is friends with a guy who molested a 15 year old boy and who uses older men for money. He's a gigalo basically.

And your guy has a kid with the meth head, drug using prostitute who does not care about her child. 

Does your guy use drugs? Generally men who hang around meth head, drug using prostitutes are pretty low life.

What are you doing exposing your child to this sort of situation? What you are doing handing around with a guy who has this man for a son and that woman as an ex?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

liltex82 said:


> Did I do it right can u still see it?


I saw it before you deleted it. 

Slartibartfast is right, you cannot post personal identification information about anyone on this site. It's an anonymous site. So thank you for deleting it.

That said, since I saw the name, I looked up his records.

I found his Court Marshal from the Air Force. He was clearly not tricked. The court paperwork states that the investigators found evidence on his computer of him talking to the 12 year old. That he knew the kid's age and was sending the kid naked photo graphs and photo graphs of his junk. He was convicted of "sodomy with a child" and some lessor sexual things with the child.

I also found him on the Oklahoma Sex Offender list.

His story that he met a 14 year old in a bar and was tricked is a lie. 

If I were you, I would tell this guy that you have all of his court records and that if he is around any child you will call the police. That should scare the daylights out of him and keep him away.

You need to do everything that you can to keep him away from your step son. Keep him away from all the children. There are a large number of predators who look for children to molest/rape because they are easy targets and they do not care what gender the child is.

I have two step children who were molested by both men and women at a young age. Like you, when they came to live with me, I was the one who picked up on the behavior. I was the one who eventually got counselors and police involved. 

What you describe is definitely this guy grooming your guy's son.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@liltex82

I sent you two links. Hope they help.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I saw it before you deleted it.
> 
> Slartibartfast is right, you cannot post personal identification information about anyone on this site. It's an anonymous site. So thank you for deleting it.
> 
> ...


Thank u so much. Sorry its so late my six month old son decided its time to get up. My dude decided to fight with me on this I'm not sure y he says that I brought up drama so quickly after his moms passing but my dude is being a pric. I will pass this info to my step sons counselor and his real uncle bc that sick twisted pric tries to call himself uncle josh I will get him out in or out of this relationship 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> So your guy is friends with a guy who molested a 15 year old boy and who uses older men for money. He's a gigalo basically.
> 
> And your guy has a kid with the meth head, drug using prostitute who does not care about her child.
> 
> ...


No on drugs except weed and yes they believed him this guy was dating some old dude that my mans parents befriended josh was his lover that's how he got into pic he had the trust of my dudes parents and since my man just lost them both in a yr and a half well he just thinks I'm a paranoid phycho I suppose what matters is all he's got left is big bro and big bro is on my side I just copied and texted him this info he's waiting on lil bro to call down before talking to him but counselor is meeting with step son tomorrow asked dad to attend she's on my side too

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> We probably need a deletion or edit on #37, as well, since it echos the offending post with identifying information.
> 
> {I fixed it by redacting the details. Thanks for the heads up! ~ EleGirl}


No worries I copied and shared with everyone around this situation that knows this dude the universe works in mysterious ways bc I'm so lucky the baby woke me up and I saw this

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

I got the info on #44 but nothing else after except the questions about my man so idk of I can do this but I find it worth it email to [email protected] and dads email is [email protected]

{I redacted both email addresses. Once again, do not post personal, identifying information. ~EleGirl}


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> No on drugs except weed and yes they believed him this guy was dating some old dude that my mans parents befriended josh was his lover that's how he got into pic he had the trust of my dudes parents and since my man just lost them both in a yr and a half well he just thinks I'm a paranoid phycho I suppose what matters is all he's got left is big bro and big bro is on my side I just copied and texted him this info he's waiting on lil bro to call down before talking to him but counselor is meeting with step son tomorrow asked dad to attend she's on my side too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


She wasn't a prostitute then he met her when she was 16 and he's same age as her he's 28 and I'm the third woman he's ever slept with and I'm his second serious relationship he has no life experience topped with being in his own world and she started using and cheating at the end and then just left these boys but her pretty sure drugged out mother brought this to my attention Tuesday night so here I go researching the hell out of it I spent 55 bucks and didn't get the info u got not to mention talking to a detective here in his county he couldn't even tell me the details of the case I thank u for a feat I wouldn't have been able to get without u. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> No on drugs except weed and yes they believed him this guy was dating some old dude that my mans parents befriended josh was his lover that's how he got into pic he had the trust of my dudes parents and since my man just lost them both in a yr and a half well he just thinks I'm a paranoid phycho I suppose what matters is all he's got left is big bro and big bro is on my side I just copied and texted him this info he's waiting on lil bro to call down before talking to him but counselor is meeting with step son tomorrow asked dad to attend she's on my side too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I replied on #50 to the questions pertaining to my ditzy bf explaining how he's so dumb and blind

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

liltex82 said:


> Thank u so much. Sorry its so late my six month old son decided its time to get up. My dude decided to fight with me on this I'm not sure y he says that I brought up drama so quickly after his moms passing but my dude is being a pric. I will pass this info to my step sons counselor and his real uncle bc that sick twisted pric tries to call himself uncle josh I will get him out in or out of this relationship
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Can you just boot"my dude" who apparently is more interested in protecting his pedophile BFF than his OWN child?

What is wrong with YOU?

GTFO or would you rather just wait and see if Uncle Weirdie molests ANY of the children you have a moral obligation to protect?

WTF.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh wait- maybe you can figure out the depravity AFTER you find videos of Your Dude and Mr. Dudette posting videos on the Dark Web of them violating your children , his children or someone else's CHILD.

You are NOW Complicit.

Google that.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Somebody should report this.

She has given everyone their emails.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

sandcastle said:


> Can you just boot"my dude" who apparently is more interested in protecting his pedophile BFF than his OWN child?
> 
> What is wrong with YOU?
> 
> ...


I sent my findings to everyone I know the uncles nanny is going to tell me that josh is safe that he was only) 19 when this happened sounds like if this family won't come to their senses I got to grab my kids and go the charges alone and record is enough evidence to get my daughter and new baby out of here

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

You call a woman's shelter and tell them to send you a cab.
Pack the bare ass essentials.

Get out NOW.
Or you may find yourself buried in a concrete slab pretty gosh darn quick.

Got it?


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

sandcastle said:


> You call a woman's shelter and tell them to send you a cab.
> Pack the bare ass essentials.
> 
> Get out NOW.
> ...


Yah I got it I can't get out that fast I don't get beaten but I'll be gone tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Call the shelter tonight and they will arrange pickup tomorrow.
Do NOT engage one member of anybody in the family.

Wait until Dude leaves for work and get OUT.

Please, please do Not become a dead wife and mother.

You posted for a reason- have the courage and strength to LEAVE.

You are the momma bear who WILL protect her cubs. There is no shame in asking for protection and a safe den for all of you.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

liltex82 said:


> Yah I got it I can't get out that fast I don't get beaten
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Many, many , many women never get beaten. They just disappear or show up on the road DEAD. Or get their brains blown out along with the babies and Mr. DUDE Kills himself cause he is just such a great guy.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> No on drugs except weed and yes they believed him this guy was dating some old dude that my mans parents befriended josh was his lover that's how he got into pic he had the trust of my dudes parents and since my man just lost them both in a yr and a half well he just thinks I'm a paranoid phycho I suppose what matters is all he's got left is big bro and big bro is on my side I just copied and texted him this info he's waiting on lil bro to call down before talking to him but counselor is meeting with step son tomorrow asked dad to attend she's on my side too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


How do I go about finding what u found bc even the detective in Logan county where he's registered couldn't get in to the details of the forceable sodomy and I have brothers nanny saying her family found him innocent when looked up and it said he was 19 when it shows me april 2008 so if u could help me prove to these blind idiots that hes a freaking duck just like he walks I would appreciate it if this doesn't work then I'm gonna have to take my kids and go and make a phone call

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Your husband’s (fiancé’s?) reaction is unacceptable. This is not someone you want to hitch your wagon to. He is not right in the head. 

Everybody’s parents eventually die. Circle of life. Grieve, sure, but that doesn’t mean you abdicate all responsibilities to your children, and protecting them from a child rapist is a pretty low bar to set.

Leave with your baby. Report the situation to authorities, maybe the older kids can be placed in foster care, but that isn’t your primary concern. Your baby is.

Even if this predator never existed - look at the choices your man has made throughout his life - there is zero upside to staying with him.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Your husband’s (fiancé’s?) reaction is unacceptable. This is not someone you want to hitch your wagon to. He is not right in the head.
> 
> Everybody’s parents eventually die. Circle of life. Grieve, sure, but that doesn’t mean you abdicate all responsibilities to your children, and protecting them from a child rapist is a pretty low bar to set.
> 
> ...


U r right about he's a crappie parent I tell him and the kids that they could disappear and he wouldn't know for at least a few hrs he still seems pissed but I thought his brother was gonna be helpful but idk now that his live in nanny is trying to tell me he's perfectly safe to be around children 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> U r right about he's a crappie parent I tell him and the kids that they could disappear and he wouldn't know for at least a few hrs he still seems pissed but I thought his brother was gonna be helpful but idk now that his live in nanny is trying to tell me he's perfectly safe to be around children
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I don't leave my man to care for the children when I'm not home he's to un observant to watch children 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> U r right about he's a crappie parent I tell him and the kids that they could disappear and he wouldn't know for at least a few hrs he still seems pissed but I thought his brother was gonna be helpful but idk now that his live in nanny is trying to tell me he's perfectly safe to be around children
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


No I bounce with my kids when I bounce I have full custody of my daughter and this will make it a cake walk to get full custody 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I saw it before you deleted it.
> 
> Slartibartfast is right, you cannot post personal identification information about anyone on this site. It's an anonymous site. So thank you for deleting it.
> 
> ...


Daddy is on board I need to know how u got this info he wants to know all court details of the cases paperwork and how u went about finding this BC we already paid for instant checkmate we r being careful on paying anymore unless u got a good site we can pay for that 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I saw it before you deleted it.
> 
> Slartibartfast is right, you cannot post personal identification information about anyone on this site. It's an anonymous site. So thank you for deleting it.
> 
> ...


As soon as ur available help me with figuring out how to find what u found 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok is daddy backing you up now? 

Either way, you may need to get CPS involved and document this incident as daddy failing to protect the kids from a known predator. Since you share a baby with him, you want to make sure if you two do split, that he doesn't get any shared custody.

If he isn't caring about what happens to on kid, he won't care what happens to baby, and both kids need protection.

If you get out and your kids out, get the 10 year old out too.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Ok is daddy backing you up now?
> 
> Either way, you may need to get CPS involved and document this incident as daddy failing to protect the kids from a known predator. Since you share a baby with him, you want to make sure if you two do split, that he doesn't get any shared custody.
> 
> ...


I only have DNA in common with two and yes daddy is backing me up I feel in relationships if u make a plan if it fails plan ur asking or fating for it to fail however I do think a secret savings is smart just in case fund. It was just last night and he didn't like me interuppting and not listening to him not bc he wasn't with the plan to keep him from the kids

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

liltex82 said:


> Daddy is on board I need to know how u got this info he wants to know all court details of the cases paperwork and how u went about finding this BC we already paid for instant checkmate we r being careful on paying anymore unless u got a good site we can pay for that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


 @EleGirl
Not sure if you saw this.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

liltex82 said:


> I only have DNA in common with two and yes daddy is backing me up I feel in relationships if u make a plan if it fails plan ur asking or fating for it to fail however I do think a secret savings is smart just in case fund. It was just last night and he didn't like me interuppting and not listening to him not bc he wasn't with the plan to keep him from the kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I understand what you are saying. I would still error on the side of caution though. Keep us updated.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

liltex82 said:


> How do I go about finding what u found bc even the detective in Logan county where he's registered couldn't get in to the details of the forceable sodomy and I have brothers nanny saying her family found him innocent when looked up and it said he was 19 when it shows me april 2008 so if u could help me prove to these blind idiots that hes a freaking duck just like he walks I would appreciate it if this doesn't work then I'm gonna have to take my kids and go and make a phone call


All I did was to do a google search on the internet using his full name. Both of the links I got you are publicly available. And they are enough to show that he was not found innocent. He was convicted and got a dishonorable discharge from the Air Force for what he did that kid.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

liltex82 said:


> As soon as ur available help me with figuring out how to find what u found


As you know, I sent you two links. One to the court documents from his appeal to his court-martial 

and conviction for from the site: http://afcca.law.af.mil/


_"Consistent with the appellant’s pleas, a military judge sitting as a general courtmartial convicted him of one specification of sodomy with a child who had attained the age of 12, but was under the age of 16; one specification of indecent acts upon a child under the age of 16; and two specifications of conduct prejudicial to good order and discipline or service discrediting conduct for wrongfully communicating by computer to satisfy his sexual or prurient interest and wrongfully sending pictures of his penis and buttocks to a minor via a computer, in violation of Articles 125 and 134, UCMJ, 10 U.S.C. §§ 925, 934. The convening authority approved a sentence consisting of a dishonorable discharge, confinement for 54 months, and reduction to E-1.1 The appellant asserts his sentence, which includes 54 months of confinement, is inappropriately severe. Finding no error, we affirm. "_​
Here is the conclusion of the appeal...

_"Conclusion 

The approved findings and sentence are correct in law and fact and no error prejudicial to the substantial rights of the appellant occurred. Article 66(c), UCMJ; 
ACM 372593 United States v. Reed, 54 M.J. 37, 41 (C.A.A.F. 2000). The approved findings and sentence are AFFIRMED. "_​
So I don't know why the nanny is saying that he was found innocent. He probably lied and told her that. But the court document says otherwise.

The link I gave is from a US Air force legal site. That's as solid a site as can be found. With the court document and the link to his sexual Oklahoma sexual offender report, that's a solid evidence as is available. You do not really need anything else to prove that he was convicted of sexually assaulting an underage boy.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> As you know, I sent you two links. One to the court documents from his appeal to his court-martial
> 
> and conviction for from the site: http://afcca.law.af.mil/
> 
> ...


Oh well he has been lying to everyone and they knew he was convicted and did time but his x bf showed my man emails from victims mom apologizing for her sons actions that got him in trouble but my man was unaware this was a child we were convinced it was a 17 yr old. My man even thought( bc of josh) that this minor was in a bar that josh was in and that's how he was tricked. This perp had my dudes mom wrapped around his finger she's convinced this whole family that he's a good guy who was decieved and was wrongfully accused. I thought this was a 17 yr old and he was 19 at time of incident no one told me that he was a registered sex offender if he didn't have uncommon some of my dudes best friends and if his record wasn't so hard to pull up with the details everyone wouldn't have been able to be lied to. I've spoke to detectives at Logan county that couldn't pull it up and child advocacy called me and couldn't find anything and us paying alot of money to get the check with premium so I could find everything couldn't find the details either. So let me say again how much I appreciate u and how awesome u r

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

liltex82 said:


> Oh well he has been lying to everyone and they knew he was convicted and did time but his x bf showed my man emails from victims mom apologizing for her sons actions that got him in trouble but my man was unaware this was a child we were convinced it was a 17 yr old. My man even thought( bc of josh) that this minor was in a bar that josh was in and that's how he was tricked. This perp had my dudes mom wrapped around his finger she's convinced this whole family that he's a good guy who was decieved and was wrongfully accused. I thought this was a 17 yr old and he was 19 at time of incident no one told me that he was a registered sex offender if he didn't have uncommon some of my dudes best friends and if his record wasn't so hard to pull up with the details everyone wouldn't have been able to be lied to. I've spoke to detectives at Logan county that couldn't pull it up and child advocacy called me and couldn't find anything and us paying alot of money to get the check with premium so I could find everything couldn't find the details either. So let me say again how much I appreciate u and how awesome u r
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


And my bf said severe all contact with him 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

sandcastle said:


> Somebody should report this.
> 
> She has given everyone their emails.


Ur a moron and go ahead I've consulted the state officials on every move I make

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

liltex82 said:


> Ur a moron and go ahead I've consulted the state officials on every move I make
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I did not mean YOU.

I meant the person you believe is a child molester.


----------



## liltex82 (Nov 17, 2017)

sandcastle said:


> I did not mean YOU.
> 
> I meant the person you believe is a child molester.


Oh I spoke to the detective that governs his county for that field bc its only one detective that you takes care of the sex registry but he didn't seem to care much 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

